# Bolen's H-16 electrical problems



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Bolens H-16 I need a wiring scymatic for it. The area I need most is the voltage regulator. I need one. But they are either not available or so expensive it's nut's. There has to be some way to replace it with something from another tractor. The one on mine is a 20 amp. The only one I have found is only 10 amp.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the R/R,okenadie ?
I have an idea,but I need to see the part,and connections.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

okenadie said:


> I have a Bolens H-16 I need a wiring scymatic for it. The area I need most is the voltage regulator. I need one. But they are either not available or so expensive it's nut's. There has to be some way to replace it with something from another tractor. The one on mine is a 20 amp. The only one I have found is only 10 amp.


Here ya go


----------



## Shade Tree Wrench (Mar 3, 2014)

*Try an automotive...*

Undoubtedly, Bolens bought these regulators off a shelf. Check to see if it's a Delco, etc. (The starter/generator on my MTD 900 is a Delco as is the voltage regulator. It looks, just, like what they used on pre-alternator cars.) Then take it to an auto parts store or an auto starter/generator rebuild shop and see if it can be matched up. Quite possibly, they will have an OEM.

As a collector, you may prefer/want the OEM but, in the pinch, you'd have the beast running, buying you time to keep looking for something at a reasonable price.

Good luck

Jim


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This tractor has a Tecumseh OH160 engine,which usually had a stator coil set up. Let me check my books,and I'll be back.

Ok.Here's what you can do. Use the regulator from a Kohler CV491s engine(17hp vertical ,single cyl.).

It has 3 tabs. 2 outer tabs connect to the stator wires. 1 center tab connects to battery side of the starter solenoid.
Rated at 10/15 amps. Should be mounted in airstream of blower housing,for cooling.
Grounds through mounting screws.


----------

